# Horse jumps



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

The lowest jumps I have seen at a show have been 18 inches. I have seen people of all ages doing it. Either green horses or green riders are who I see in those classes.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

The lowest jumps I have seen are 12 inches, but that is hardly seen. Most places will start at 18 inches but these classes are normally only seen in the Hunter divisions rather than they jumper divisions. Jumpers normally start at 2 foot and go up. I have also seen poles placed on the ground that riders go over in classes. 

As far as age goes, there normally isn't an age that you cannot do low jump classes. There are leadline classes that I've seen have the ground poles for tiny riders. I think that as long as you fit the classes guidelines than your age doesn't matter. In the hunter ring there are three age groups, but I'm not sure if the age group has anything to do with the jump heights. I know there is short stirrup for riders 12 and under, long stirrup for riders 13 to 17, and rusty stirrup for anyone over 18. But again, I don't know if your age has to do with how high you will be jumping. 

Hope this helps. Also most shows have a class rules and descriptions posted with their class lists, although I'm not sure if you are looking at showing or if you just wanted to know.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

At schooling shows the lowest I've seen have been trot poles, lol, then crossbars. 

I haven't actually been to a non-schooling show with jumping though, so I don't know what the typical lowest are.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to a show tommorow that isn't a schooling show, counted for points, but pretty low key. They have as low as trot poles  Then it's crossrails, which are about 18', then 2', then up and up.


----------

